
Show HN: Content Reporting as a Service - digitalice
https://www.flagspam.com/
======
yoo1I
Hmm, not quite what I thought it would be. It's just a javascript widget that
let's users report content to your own team.

I know that Facebook (and I assume the other big players) run teams (from what
I read not excellently paid and without enough psychological support ) that
actually review/filter objectionable content and I am guessing they're
throwing their automatic detection systems at it as well.

Anyone aware of a company offering the actual filtering system AAS ?

~~~
stevekemp
Not a company, but I run [https://blogspam.net/](https://blogspam.net/) which
is a real-time API for testing comment-submissions for spam.

It uses a bunch of (naive) rules to classify content, and also allows
(re)training.

